

OS X Yosemite: I went back to Mavericks - hit8run
https://medium.com/@tschundeee/osx-yosemite-i-went-back-to-mavericks-3f1b35ccb5e

======
owenwil
It sounds like the author simply doesn't like change and is looking for things
to pick apart. Yosemite is faster on every machine I've installed it on and I
think the new interface is a new, modern, fresh take on OS X. If it's slow or
dropping frames, perhaps it would be best to investigate and diagnose if your
machine is OK or not before complaining. Of course, interface preference is
subjective but I suspect most people simply _don 't care_ that much.

Change is hard, but if you go into it with this attitude you won't ever want
to upgrade or try anything new.

~~~
cpleppert
Seems really hard to just reject all the new features because you don't like
the window chrome.

Unlike the author, I have no issues running Yosemite on an i7 macbook pro
retina with a 27' inch thunderbolt external display.

------
nrzuk
Some interesting points but I personally don't agree with most of them.

Time machine, I personally hated the previous interface. Always felt it was
clunky and slow.

Icons are pretty poor but they are so small on my screen it's something I can
live with.

The font! Oh where to begin, after using this font for hours on end now I
thought I would have got use to it, but something just isn't quite right with
it!

* beginning of wine-fueled rant *

Overall I personally am still in a mixed opinion on Yosemite, it took almost 2
days to get my work machines (iMac 2011 and rMBP 2014) back into a usable
state. Almost everything was broken, network drivers (I use 10GbE), my IDE, VM
environments, file sync, backups.

But worse of all they seem to have changed the mouse acceleration settings! As
a long time suffer of RSI/Carpal Tunnel Syndrome I have learnt to manage it so
well that most of the time I forget I even suffer with this. One of the best
ways for me to manage it was to purchase a Razer Mamba mouse, which worked
flawlessly in Mavericks. Installed Yosemite and the mouse was unusable even on
the mouses slowest setting, tried another mouse, same issue. Completely
unusable! After spending hours upon hours searching for a solution and setting
my RSI off to levels which I couldn't sleep for 2 days! I finally found the
USBOverdrive app which lets me control the accelerations to something which
matches Mavericks. One week later I am still suffering with pretty bad pain in
my wrist!

* wine-fueled rant over :) _

------
forivall
DWD's Design inspired by Yosemite? Please. They're trying to add a way to
implement similar features that Gnome 3's header bars offer in their paradigm
for rendering window decorations. ([https://help.gnome.org/misc/release-
notes/3.10/#header-bars](https://help.gnome.org/misc/release-
notes/3.10/#header-bars)). The flat design sense also seems to be partially
inspired by android holo, the current KDE "oxygen" design, some of gnome 3's
design, and in general, flat design is more popular these days.

------
mbillie1
I'm not sure how "Popularity" counts as a reason unless you are a high school
student. Also, on my i7 MBP Retina with only 8GB RAM / 256GB SSD I notice no
lag whatsoever, even while running a VM and two browsers. This strikes me as
an extremely long-winded whine, similar to what you hear when Facebook makes
any UI changes. Revert then, and be done with it.

------
syncsynchalt
Agreed with some respects (lack of contrast, saturation choices, and so on). I
have trouble telling the difference between something I'm just not used to,
and something that will be changed in either 10.11.0 or 10.10.2.

That said I already prefer Yosemite overall to Mavericks and wouldn't go back.

Other criticisms I can't agree with. The removal of the starry background in
Time Machine? Calendar icon being too thin? (agreed on Mail's icon though).

With those cosmetics out of the way, we come to the performance section. I'm
just not seeing it, on a 2012 Macbook Air (I think this should count as a
middle-of-the-road performer in the Mac lineup). I suspect there's something
wrong with the graphics driver with respect to the writer's hardware.

------
grandalf
Wow this is crazy, I have had the exact opposite experience with Yosemite.
It's faster, _much_ better looking, and finally removes some of the horrible
skeuomorphic warts that had been on the OS for a long time.

------
clintonb
tl;dr It's not pretty enough.

------
plicense
I've noticed no lag either. However I see the same black box around the Volume
animation popup. I just felt Apple sucked there - a company that I loved for
design and for details making such a mistake?

Adding to that, I've owned two Mac's over a period of 3+ years and never once
have they crashed. But today Yosemite just shut down all of a sudden. I've
lost my confidence on Yosemite.

------
IBM
Looks like Siracusa was right about Mavericks becoming the new Snow Leopard as
the "last good OSX".

------
hit8run
Interesting to hear your opinions about Yosemite. Yesterday I had a
conversation with an apple employee and he also confirmed that they are aware
of the UI performance problems. I expect apple to fix this soon.

------
hubridnoxx
It just doesn't look complete. Could be cool (and useful for Apple) if they
released a "Material Design"-like resource.

~~~
mcphage
That's what the Human Interface Guidelines is for:
[https://developer.apple.com/library/mac/documentation/UserEx...](https://developer.apple.com/library/mac/documentation/UserExperience/Conceptual/OSXHIGuidelines/index.html)

Or is there something you mean that the HIG doesn't include?

------
rimantas
I just checked "reduce transparency" option and that's enough for now.

